
How To Date A Female Geek - coolswan
http://www.jensterjuice.com/2011/01/how-to-date-a-female-geek/
======
r11t
I find articles like this on how to date a female / male geek very aggravating
unless they are meant to be satirical or in plain jest . Analyzing some of the
things mentioned in this blog post:

 _"As opposed to their male counterparts, many female geeks are into hygiene
and looking nice for public viewing. But that’s where similarities end."_

Really? What is similar between geeks regardless of gender is their geeky
interests and hobbies. Some kind of sad generalization about appearance and
hygiene is just pathetic.

 _"Female geeks have very particular needs, and if you can’t meet them,
consider yourself pwn3d."_

The usage of pwn3d makes it hard to take the author's advice seriously.

 _"Tell her she’s pretty"_

Hard to grasp how the author managed to figure out the golden mantra to woe
all female geeks.

In conclusion the person who wrote this blog post needs to change the title to
: "How to date me".

------
mikerhoads
Have things in common, don't be clingy, listen to her and buy stuff she likes?

So all the same shit it takes to date any other girl?

------
AdamGibbins
Why is this on HN?

